# Americas Test Kitchen Website.



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this website? Was going to join but they are asking for full name and address and I am kind of leary of that sort of stuff.Looks like a great site though. Its a Cooks Illustrated website so it should be safe right? Going to put my subscription in to Cooks Illustrated tommorrow.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't recall them asking for all that before. Just an email address. And it works for me.

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Phil I will try that.....

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I joined the site and they haven't bothered me much. I do get the occasional subscription offer, but that's it. Otherwise, I quite liked what they had on the site. Always want more, but that's another story...


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

They don't seem to spam too much.  I subscribed the magazine, and was really honked off b/c that did not include access to the website.   Not only that, but I've had mixed results from the recipes from the magazine.

My family didn't think their "improvement"  on oatmeal snack cake was an improvement at all, iin fact every single one preferred the old recipe.   No one liked the supposedly superior corn bread.  The herbed chicken was not very tasty. My usual method of brining & baking was not only better, it was easier.   I could go on.  

My biggest disappointment came from the blueberry scone recipe.  It was so loaded with butter, that it leached out all over my cookie sheet when it bakes, I had more butter on the cookie sheet than in the scones.   I did like the idea of booking the batter and pressing the frozen blueberries in, and when I tried that with a regular scone recipe off the side of a bag of flour, they were very good.

So I would not pay to subscribe to either the web of magazine again.  Most of my best recipes come off of the web, like Chef Talk's Betty R who came up with a real winner  with her yellow cake recipe.  (Much better and easier than the one in ATK magazine that I have, btw).

Donna


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cook's Illustrated/ATK is a good product for a post-beginner cook on their way to becoming an upper-average cook. It has some good technique tips, explanations of why and how.

But I'm not generally a big fan of their flavor profiles for a lot of things as you point out.

You do outgrow CI/ATK.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. Feel the love. LOL. _Cook's Illustrated_ and _Cook's Country_ are in my Top-3 reference materials. I've put more of their dishes on my menu than from any other source. Neither magazine carries any advertisements, just usable stuff cover-to-cover. I will agree though, that it is aggravating that you can't go to their websites w/o another subscription. NO, LOL, I don't work for them.


----------

